# Watch Parts Pen - A Short Film



## Rossi (Jul 4, 2013)

This is a short film of a watch parts pen that I made.  I'm working on a "tutorial edit" which I hope to complete within the next month.  Comments and suggestions are welcomed.  -Rossi

Oswaldo Rossi - YouTube


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 4, 2013)

Nice video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dwarmbrodt (Jul 4, 2013)

Excellent video! Answered some basic questions I had.


----------



## healeydays (Jul 4, 2013)

That is a great video.  What is that kit?


----------



## ldubia (Jul 5, 2013)

Great video.  As mentioned above, Questions I had were answered for me.  I feel like I could try something like that now.  I have a bunch of watch parts...what the heck.  as soon as all the bowls and other things are finished, I may have to make some pens.


----------



## Rossi (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks all for the kind words.  I used a Jr. Gent's II kit from CSUSA.  I cobbled together almost all of the know how for this project from this very community.  Glad to finally give something back, for all I've received.


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks for an enlightening video clip Rossi. A couple of questions if I may, what was the base coat, nail polish? enamel? and what was used to "glue" the clock bits on the tube.
Thanks once again,
Kryn


----------



## JohnGreco (Jul 5, 2013)

Very cool! Great video and even better finished pen, thanks for sharing


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Jul 5, 2013)

Way cool! Most entertaining 2:50 I've spent in a while!


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Jul 5, 2013)

What kind of glue did you use to put the watch parts on with? Very informative video.. thanks.........


----------



## BSea (Jul 5, 2013)

That was very helpful.   I think all the questions I have, are asked by the previous posts.  Good Job! :good:

But I don't think I could work that fast.:wink:


----------



## George417 (Jul 5, 2013)

Well done video. Where did you get the watch parts?
The video gave me some ideas.


----------



## panamag8or (Jul 5, 2013)

George417 said:


> Well done video. Where did you get the watch parts?
> The video gave me some ideas.



Antique shops usually have a basket of broken watches. I've seen watch parts in bead stores, too. 

Oh, let me clarify... my girlfriend drags me to bead stores.:redface:


----------



## Rossi (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi all - set forth below are the answers to your questions:

(1)  I use nail polish enamel as the base paint (usually, I have to give it about 2 coats).  I've also done some powder coating, and although it results is a very, very strong finish, it is less resistant to the CA glue which I used to affix the watch parts.  Specifically, the CA glue leaves a white residue which is visible through the PR when I use a powder coated tube. 

(2)  I used medium CA glue from Rockler to affix the parts to the tube.

(3)  I get my parts from a number of places, including on Etsy, Ebay and at Cas-ker, which is a jewelry supply company that sells watch parts by the bag full (Cas-Ker Jewelers Supplies).  I also go to flea markets from time to time, but that's mostly to buy watch dials (which aren't ordinarily included in the bags of watch parts that I buy online).

-Rossi


----------



## Falcon1220 (Jul 5, 2013)

Great job. Thanks so showing


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Jul 6, 2013)

Rossi thanks for the answers to my question. Again an excellent how to.
Kryn


----------



## ALA (Jul 6, 2013)

Very cool video! :biggrin:


----------



## MikeL (Jul 6, 2013)

Thank you. Enjoyable to watch and learn.


----------

